# Highlander Remake being discussed



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3if545c66bc7e57054442cdd46721ae9c0

My first question is why? Actually I often ask that same question about any of the sequels (especially the last one) and even as much as I like Adrian Paul the TV series(Paul really should have been the newest Bond, but maybe he'll be the next one), I still ask myself why?

You see the original Highlander movie became a cult classic because it was a sleeper movie. It came and went without much fanfare, but VHS was coming into its prime. Hollywood started to see that some movies that appeared to be duds at the theater were making millions in the rental industry and people were also buying their own copies. This caused many sequels to happen for movies that really should have been left alone.

Highlander is one of those movies. It is in my opinion is very well done and a very unique story. Yes it is always interesting and fun to see characters like these revisited and fleshed out more, but the first movie had three solid acts, and act three had a very conclusive ending. There can be only one, and it was Conner. According to the first movie, the gathering had happened and it came down to the last two remaining immortals, Conner and the Kurgan. Good defeated evil with the help of a one of a kind razor sharp Katana!

In the end there was only one, and Conner received the 'gift'. He could now grow old, have children, and even 'read people's minds' in a sense... for good purposes of course. It was all clearly explained at the end of the movie. There was no room for a sequel, a prequel maybe but prequels are rough to pull off because where is the sense of danger? We already know the main character will survive (or that Anikin *will* become Darth Vader). But if done right it's not the pre-knowledge that the hero will survive, it's how it happens. My running joke is 'Never ever mess with the star of the movie'! Still the fun is seeing how the star wins, we already know they *will* win.

I digressed, back to my confusion. There really is no reason to do a remake of a 1986 movie that was solid to begin with. Logan's Run could use a remake mainly to update the look and FX... Forbidden Planet, although a classic that I love, it could be a good candidate for a remake. I can think of dozens of movies to remake, but Highlander is not one of them. Who could replace Connery? Or Clancy Brown as the Kurgan? And Lambert's accent and foreign looks are a one of a kind, just like the ivory dragon head Katana. Also the sound track was perfect, and it's doubtful the remake would look or sound even remotely like the original.

This is one movie I really won't be looking forward to that much.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No thanks, while effects and CGI may do wonders for a film like this,... ya really can't replace that cast. 

Maybe they could set up the new film on,... Mars, 'ala Ghosts of Mars / Assault on Precinct 13! No, wait a minute, didn't really mean it (if any of you Hollywood movers and shakers are reading) :sarcastic:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I love this series and the story, but it really has run its course. 

If Lambert was younger or still young looking, I still see no reason to do a remake, not of this one. Maybe the mindset is like Batman Begins and the new Hulk movie, and even Superman Returns... a 'reboot' of the franchise... but... Aside from the first Batman movie with Keaton and Nicholson, the rest went down hill and by the time Clooney donned the mask, it needed a reboot. I wasn't particularly thrilled with the first Hulk movie and story line either, so I can see why they are basically starting over. Supes... Well Christopher Reeves is sadly gone, but even if he were still around and hadn't had that terrible accident, he would have been too old to reprise the role. I did not understand them basically doing a poor remake of the second movie though. They should have started over or a 'reboot' (but it really is tough to improve on the first one) or had a better story line and just continued on.

Thing is, Highlander doesn't need a remake or a reboot. In my mind a remake or reboot is to fix something that was wrong with the movie in the first place. I can appreciate CGI, but I also think it's way over used and would rather see real stunts done by real people... and no wires tricks! The only major thing that could be improved is the end scene, but they could actually do that with the existing movie without an entire remake.

It's a money making scheme in my opinion and that's it.

IF they had a good story line, they'd be better off doing an HBO or Showtime series, but even that is a stretch.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The original Battalstar Galactica series is another good example of a series that should have been left alone. The Remake of it is nothing like the original and they mite as well have just called it something else.
I grew up watching this series and fully enjoyed it sadly they ran out of money as it cost over one million per episode to do and in the 80's that was a tone of cash to spend for a one hour show.
Some old movies should be left alone remakes seldom work well unless its a continuation with a new cast.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

BSG is one I disagree with,...for me, the original was way too campy. I did enjoy it while growing up but it did not age well. I really like the new BSG, but do admit it was hard to the,...revised characters. Once I got past that it became one of my favorite shows.

Did not care for Superman Returns, I think a reboot/transition with the Smallville cast/writers/producers/production crew etc. and a huge budget would have been much better. :dontknow: But, that's just me :R


----------

